
Introducing ProcessWire 2.2  - apeisa
http://processwire.com/about/news/introducing-processwire-2.2/
======
apeisa
Great update on my absolute favorite open source cms. Few of the highlights:

-Multi Language Support

-Repeatable (Matrix) Fields

-Multi-Domain / Multi-Site Support

-Fields on a page can now be edited in columns rather than just rows.

-Vastly Improved Date/Time Fields

I think anyone who are looking for "something better" in cms space should give
ProcessWire a change.

